

Ask HN: Please review my startup Ventoria.com - dmitri1981
http://ventoria.com

======
pedalpete
Well, it seems you have a great service for Chamonix, and that's a good start.
I live in Whistler, and have been somewhat affiliated with this market in the
past.

From a usability perspective, your homepage didn't really make me want to
click on anything. It didn't make me want to enter a search. You've got a
great big photo of a mountain, and you tell me what you do, but I often prefer
to be 'shown'.

Basically, i think you've got a bunch of text, and actually using the service
looks to be somewhat secondary.

Once I actually go to the listings chamonix/accomodations page, the layout
isn't super easy to browse through. I use a 3 column layout like you do for
featured items, but find a list much more easy to read when you have lots of
listings.

The accomodation view pages I really quite like. This is of course one of the
most important pages on your site. It is very clearly laid out, and usable.
Lots of pictures is good, etc.

what is your plan on spreading this beyond Chamonix?

i took a quick look at some of the top google results for 'find location
properties', and the first few results were not very appealing, which is very
surprising. you may have found yourself a good market here.

~~~
dmitri1981
Thanks for the great feedback. I completely agree with you that the front page
is not exactly exciting and needs to be more inviting. For the search layout,
I will probably give people the option to display the results in their
prefered format.

Going forward I hope expand to other regions, once the usability kinks have
been ironed out.

------
cmos
I accidentally put in a date before today.. and it came up with results!

~~~
dmitri1981
Thanks for checking out the site. The search functionality is pretty basic at
the moment. The main purpose of it is really to filter for availability. I
will look the bug you found in the next update.

